# Flooded with IE pop-ups, please help!



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Hi,

I know I posted this before. And I know I was told to put this in the "HJT help" section. But my log has already been analyzed more then once and nothing seems to be wrong. So I figgured HJT Help was not the best "subject" of my problem.
Anyway, heres my problem; two nights ago I was flooded with IE windows. My internet suddenly got very slow, and eventually stoped working. I tried to test my internet connection by going to http://aim.com, but it just redirected me to google search (which was odd). Then, that search window came up again. I x'd it out, but it just poped right back up. And by now it was comming up in intervals of about 1 window per second. I was swormed with the same window, but they all said "page not found". Having a tendancy of my computer getting hacked way too much, this kind of worried me. So I shut down my computer, and now everything is fine. But is this some kind of virus? If it was a virus, i wouldn't want to just forget about it and move on. Of couse, I'd want to actually *delete* it. Any help greatly appreciated!

Also, could anyone take a guess at why I get so many alerts comming up from my firewall? I get sometimes 70 alerts in one day! :dead: Something tells me this is not normal. Thanks again!

From,
Dragon31


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It would be a good idea to scan for spyware with Spybot and Ad-aware. Also go to the online virus scan in my sig and scan for viruses. You could have picked something up since your last HJT log.


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Spybot comes up with nothing. Some online virus scanners don't work when I try them (they always worked until I got this virus), and some of my anti-virus programs suddenly went corrupt! This is one ugly virus... Right now I'm doing a scan with one online virus scanner that DOES work for me, and I’ll post the results in a sec. Another weird thing is that when I go to process manager, I see nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think multiple hits on your firewall are quite normal in the wild...wild...west of the Internet. :smile: I used to have my router forward alerts to me via email, but I was flooded with emails telling me about issues, so I choose to only worry about the ones that make it through. :grin:


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!

Doing a scan with Ad-Aware SE... 50 (all critical objects) found so far! :dead: And I thought I was good at detecting spyware? I was way off thinking I had 0. Hopefully one of these will be the virus that is causing all this trouble.


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Finished scanning. Most of the alerts were cookies. Only real danger I saw was a dailer, but I don't use dial-up so this isn't a threat to me. Any ideas on what I should do? I tried some other virus scanners... Nothing came up.

Has anyone had this problem before? You know, with IE floods? If so, how'd you get rid of it?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Looking like time for another visit to the Hijack this forum. The virus scanners not working and the popups are not normal. 

If you know how to run sfc for your os version, might be a good idea.


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Went through my HJT log, same exact log as before =(

I also found something very odd with my firewall log (windows firewall).










The day that all this happened, those firewall log entries were spawned. That image shows only _some_ of the log... Theres about 2,000 more entries! Could this have anything to do with it?

edit: Today, i start up my computer, hook up my modem, and it happened again!  what could this be? :4-dontkno


----------



## Dragon31 (May 7, 2005)

Anyone know?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try this program. http://vil.nai.com/vil/stinger/

It is a stand alone virus scanner.


----------

